# Am I hurting my CPU right now?



## DylanO (Feb 4, 2007)

Is this fine to leave it?
I got a Intel Pentium D 940 3.20GHz OC to 3.80GHz..

These were the temp stats..

@ 3.42GHz:
CPUO \ 37c
CPU1 \ 38c

@ 3.65GHz 
CPU0: 37c (same)
CPU1: 39c (+1)
HD0-FREQ: 38c 


@ 3.80GHz 
CPU0: 37c (same)
CPU1: 40c (+2)
HD0-FREQ: 38c 










Is it fine where it is?


----------



## DylanO (Feb 4, 2007)

13 Hours, still no reply?
I know this a simple answer judging from these images.
BTW, running 450W PSU, with ATi HD 4670, 1 SATA HDD 7200rpm, 3GB DDR2 RAM, etc..


----------



## DylanO (Feb 4, 2007)

Triple post..
Weird.. Got back and the temps seem to even be lower than it was even before being OC'ed.

Please tell me which one is the CPU, this get's me so confused..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Speed fan is unreliable use the temps in your Bios to verify.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

use core temp, it is a good program. and no u aint hurting ur cpu. those are fine temps.


----------

